# Zippy flew into the window :(



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

He is normally pretty good when having a fly around but earlier he flew right into the window as I said he normally is pretty good and avoids any collisions I am putting it down to that fact he is molting and has lost a few tail feathers as he is slightly all over the place while flying at the moment, He hit the window with quite a thump and was stunned for a bit, He seems ok now but should I take him to the vet tomorrow ? just to get checked over as I would hate it if something was wrong .

I checked him over no bleeding etc he was quite winded tho and I will be keeping a close eye on him he is currently sitting on top of the laptop having a good preen and he has let me gently scritch his head ideally I want back in his cage but don't want to startle him to much so am leaving him there for now . 

Is there anything I should watch out for ?

he has just gone back into his cage on his own


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

If he is acting normal tomorrow, then he is probably fine and doesn't need to see the vet. Signs you need to watch for would be nausea, loss of balance, inability to perch, plus the usual non-specific signs of illness/injury, like extreme lethargy or decreased appetite. Most likely he'll be okay, but just keep an eye on him for a while.


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for that he has eaten this evening and he seems ok and he had a bit of a whistling session, have him covered up now as it's his bedtime, He really hit the window with a thump don't know what I would do if I lost him


----------



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

He should be ok  When I was younger, my old cockatiel took many a bump to the beak from hitting the window but he was always ok and lived to a good age.
I know why you're worrying though - I'm always so paranoid Woody has done serious damage when he's a clumsy clown!


----------



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

At least he didn't fly out of the window, as i read it


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

This is the one good thing about having plastic on the windows of old homes in cold places!! Sunny has bounced off of it a couple of times and I am glad there was that "bounce" for him as his wings grew back.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh dear, glad he's ok!

Smokey had a good few bumps to the noggin when i first got him too. Once i thought he was going to go _through_ the window!

So long as there's no sign of concussion then Zippy should be ok


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

He was a bit quieter than he normally is this morning so I took him along to the vet who gave him a clean bill of health I was going to take him for a health check up anyway he is slightly underweight but that can be easily corrected and he bit the vet twice quite hard lol .

Zippy is now on my shoulder chattering away telling me he loves me  whilst having a good preen


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Glad to hear Zippy is okay.


----------

